# Volunteer incentive programs



## skyemt (Dec 2, 2007)

*Volunteer Agencies*

This post is really for volunteer ems...

i know many volly agencies have 'reward' programs, i.e. $50 gas cards for a certain number of trips to the hospital, etc...

i would like to know if your volunteer agency has any of these type programs...

thanks.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 2, 2007)

Since our average run time from dispatch to back in quarters is 3-4 hours, our department buys any member who makes the trip all the way into the hospital a meal.  They leave a department credit card in the rig, and we all go to eat.

In addition, we're assigned a certain number of points for each call.  Standby, on scene, training and transport are each worth a certain number of points.  At the end of the year, the district commissioners assign a dollar value to each point and we receive a check for that amount just before Christmas.


----------



## seanm028 (Dec 2, 2007)

50¢ credit to the uniform store per hour of work, plus a couple bucks meal/coffee reimbursement.


----------



## Alexakat (Dec 2, 2007)

We don't, unfortunately.


----------



## wlamoreemtb (Dec 2, 2007)

we get a legnth of service award program for each month after your prob. period you get 50 dollars a month in a "retirement" fund


----------



## ki4mus (Dec 2, 2007)

ya'll are lucky we have a 3-4 hour run time per call,and have to drive to the station each time tones drop (we don't use shifts like he REMS volunteer squad in the next county), and we get nothin'


----------



## wolfwyndd (Dec 3, 2007)

We get 10.00 per run and that's only if we complete a run.  IE, actual take a patient to the hospital.  If we have a patient refusal or we show up on - scene when 'additional personnell requested' then we don't get anything.  We also get 10.00 if we come in and sit second out (IE, first rig goes to a call and volunteers needed for second out rig) even if we don't get a call.  Of course if we do get a call then we get the 10.00 run pay AND the 10.00 second out pay.  

ki4mus, I pitty you all.  Is there ANY incentive for you all to do it other then job satisfaction?


----------



## wolfwyndd (Dec 3, 2007)

ffemt8978 said:


> In addition, we're assigned a certain number of points for each call.  Standby, on scene, training and transport are each worth a certain number of points.  At the end of the year, the district commissioners assign a dollar value to each point and we receive a check for that amount just before Christmas.


Ooooooohhhhhh!  Hey, I really like that idea.  I might have to suggest that as an improvement at our station.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 3, 2007)

We have a set amount that is according to District protocols a "reimbursement for expenses incurred during the performance of volunteer duties'  It varies depending on rank but is around $8 a call.  We also get paid right before Christmas.


----------



## ki4mus (Dec 3, 2007)

we love what we do, and it is a small town (people wise, but over a large area) so someone on the squad is most likely either friends with, or related to the patent in some way or another.


----------



## jordanfstop (Dec 4, 2007)

$25 for high calls and $25 for high backups.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 4, 2007)

We also have a yearly contribution into a state funded retirement system.  Also, any call lasting over 4 hours is listed as two calls and we are reimbursed 2x. 

We do have some issues with the way the district reimburses us though.  Currently, the board passed a resolution determining that this is a reimbursement and not wages, however, the amount paid to us is reported on a W-2.  This is because we get conflicting answers from different government agencies regarding the classification of the payment.


----------



## Anomalous (Dec 9, 2007)

Our people are either paid or 100% volunteer.  Check out this link for the Department of Labor's ruling on "nominal fees".  

http://pwwemslaw.com/content.aspx?id=275


Also click on the link within the article.


----------



## emtbuff (Dec 9, 2007)

We do get reimbursed for our calls..I think its 25 or 30ish per call I can't keep track cuz they keep changing it.  Other Squads here get points which turn into christmas script type money they can use locally.  And others don't get much of anything.

I have mixed feelings on getting so much for reimbursment.  Also with reimbursments you have to turn it in for taxes unless the peoples reimbursing you turn in a paper for taxes.  Which is something people don't always remember or know about but its something to check into.

But yeah Reimbursment can be good but it can also be bad.


----------



## emtangie850 (Dec 10, 2007)

This has been a topic that has recently gotten brought up in our department because of a lack of interest; rather a lack of involvement. We currently have 13 active EMT's (BLS) and 6 CFR's. We average about 200 EMS calls yearly. Although our call volume isn't the highest most of our  calls happen during the day time- this becomes problematic because most of our medics work day shifts. 

Anyways we currently don't have a reimbursment program. We are volunteer for a reason. I am young but when I was growing up I was instilled with tyhe concept of community involvement and pride. I think that as times have changed that the current population has lost that sense of comrodery that used to be so important in the past. 

I have noticed that people will enter the FD thinking that they will get rewarded for their efforts and time contributed but when they don't they get upset and leave. 

If we could focus on our purpose and comrodery I think it will be more enjoyable for everyone and the reward would be the sense of acomplishment, friendships and not some type of incentive or money. 

We are too money hungry... 


-Angela


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 10, 2007)

There's been a huge shift in attitude regarding volunteerism.  I see more volunteers coming in looking for what they can get out of it (free training, get to drive lights and sirens, experience to put on a resume etc.) instead of what they can do for their community.  

Agencies have to maintain the same level of training and certification as private or civic, while not paying wages. So the investment on the part of the volunteer and the agency is higher.


----------



## medicdan (Dec 10, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> I see more volunteers coming in looking for what they can get out of it (free training, get to drive lights and sirens, experience to put on a resume etc.) instead of what they can do for their community.



What is the problem with EMTs coming into volunteer positions to gain expierence AND help the community? I see volunteering (and working) as a two way street. While I have never been compensated formally from volunteering, I am still new, and still learning from every patient contact I have. I have decided to volunteer where have mainly because of my love of the community (and country) and interest in helping, but also because it is an incredible opportunity to gain experience. I am also not going to say that I have taking nothing from the training. The person who taught my MCI lecture (and entire FR course) has worked at 45 separate scenes and been the incident commander for at least twenty. He teaches courses to on MCI management to graduate level EMS students. And yes, I do hope to put this on my resume.


----------



## mdtaylor (Dec 11, 2007)

Research and know your state laws. For example in Texas, volunteer firefighters are covered, by law, with a $250,000 life insurance policy when responding to incidents, IF AND ONLY IF there is NO compensation.

I can assure you that the state would see even a $5 per incident to cover gas as compensation and refuse payment.

If you accept any compensation at all know what you may be giving up for that.


----------



## catskills (Dec 11, 2007)

This is my first post.  

I hear NY State will give me $200 off my income tax this year for being a volunteer EMT.  That should just about cover my personal gas going to and from calls and training in my own car.


----------



## Guardian (Jun 21, 2008)

For the volunteers out there, what kind of pecuniary volunteer incentives do you receive?  Where I volunteer, our county just allocated a lot of money to create a volunteer incentive program and we’re looking for creative ways to spend it.  Our goal is to recruit more people and simultaneously give people an incentive to continue their education and training to the highest levels.  Developing future leaders is also a very high priority. We’re obviously looking at tuition reimbursement, scholarships, live-in programs, etc.  We would also like to use the money to help provide people access to our county health care insurance plan.  Other considerations include cost of living reimbursements, gasoline reimbursements, etc, basically ways of making volunteering as cost neutral as possible.  If you have any ideas or experience with this, I love to read about it!


----------



## Hastings (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't get it.

Are you still a volunteer when you're getting an incentive/benefits to work?


----------



## Guardian (Jun 21, 2008)

Hastings said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Are you still a volunteer when you're getting an incentive/benefits to work?



yes, PM me for further


----------



## Guardian (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh god, please stop posting.  If anymore people post on this topic, we're going to crash the site!  I don't think the servers can handle the huge influx.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 25, 2008)

Sounds like you’ve got it pretty much covered.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 25, 2008)

Tuition reimbursement is huge out here as the main incentive. You mainly find the guys who are at the Basic level and want to move to medic. It is hard to offer that to most medics however due to the fact that they somehow feel that they don't need to go to school since they are now "at the top". If you are looking to recruit more medics than a great incentive would be to offer training classes so that they can stay atop their CEU's.


----------



## Free-B-EMT (Jun 25, 2008)

In my area there are no county based incentives at all. My town offers  LOSAP (Length of Service Award Program). It is basiclly a retirement fund that the town contributes money to based on the number of hours logged per person per year. You have to serve a minimum of 5 years to receive anything at all although the contributions start in your first year. Other than that there are some small tutions available from the state first aid council and all CEU credits are paid out of the state training fund for volunteers.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jun 25, 2008)

Guardian said:


> Oh god, please stop posting.  If anymore people post on this topic, we're going to crash the site!  I don't think the servers can handle the huge influx.



What? Personally, I am not fond of incentive programs for volunteers, your a VOLUNTEER, you should not do it to receive special incentives. I would rather see the tuition/books etc. paid for by a PAID service.


----------



## seanm028 (Jun 26, 2008)

CFRBryan347768 said:


> What? Personally, I am not fond of incentive programs for volunteers, your a VOLUNTEER, *you should not do it to receive special incentives.* I would rather see the tuition/books etc. paid for by a PAID service.



I seriously doubt anyone is doing it just for the incentives.  For example, where I volunteer, we get $3 "coffee reimbursement" if we work a night shift, and $10 meal reimbursement if we work a day shift.  Does that cover all my food?  Hell no.  Does it even come close to covering gas for the drive from my house to the station?  Hell no.  Would I stop volunteering if they stopped paying us for coffee and meals?  Hell no.

It's a nice gesture, a way to show us that they haven't forgotten about us.  And it is nice to get a few bucks every now and then.  I don't see any problem with it at all.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 26, 2008)

You're going to think I'm stupid, but here's my plan:
1.  Tuition reimbursement grants.  If you want highly trained staff, help pay for it.  Require that those that get grants volunteer x hours.
2.  *Make people want to come to the station*.  I worked in a suburban city that had several all volunteer fire stations.  They were an all-volunteer city with no compensation besides some money if you volunteer 20+ years.  Their response times were amazing, because the stations were great.  They had big TVs, snack food, and a cool living place where people tended to hang out.  If you build it, they will come!
3.  Volunteer recognition.  You're going to think this sounds stupid, but I've found in every job *people want to be recognized for what they do.*  Maybe a "Volunteer of the Quarter/Month," or some other recognition, I'm telling you, it works!  Get a few local places to throw together a prize package, get a nice certificate framed for $5 total, and you're ready to go.  *Recognize volunteers for doing things you want, and you'll see more people do it.*  Maybe one volunteer will be picked at random for a $25 gas gift card.  Team up with a local sports team, they love to give out tickets for volunteer agencies.
4.  Ask your volunteers what they think.  Sometimes I've have a great idea or be so insulated in a project I'll implement something that doesn't go over so well.  Now I get feedback from my entire audience/group, and it's amazing what they have to say.  Take it all in, write it down, and then evaluate it.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Jon (Jun 26, 2008)

OK... I swear that I posted in this topic... but after some discussion with MMiz... it seems as if we might have had a database hiccup and lost some of the posts from this thread.


Some places have incentive programs that have people taking home big checks... those really do enter the Paid per Call discussion.

My home squad gives us points for $1 per 6p-12a shift, $2 per 12a-7a shift... and extra points for meetings, trainings, dayshift volunteering, etc. If you are a preceptor, you get an extra point per shift you precept.

And if we fill both shifts for both rigs for the whole week, every "primary" on the schedule gets 10 points.

We use our points for purchases from Galls, etc, as well as getting them as gift cards. We also use the points to purchase optional uniform components - like our polo shirts, job shirts, and jackets. I bought my 5.11 winter coat with incentive points a year and a half ago.

I've pointed out that I actually spend more in gas to get to/from the squad than I get in incentive points.


----------



## NomexMedic (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks for the great ideas.  I'm going to use these as suggestions for the reserves as my department.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Jul 23, 2008)

I know this is an OLD topic, but I wanted to revive it a bit since next Monday (July 28th) we're suppossed to be having a meeting with our Chief and officers to throw out suggestions on increasing our volunteer attendence for calls and meetings / training.  Personally, I'm going to bring up FFEMT's point system, although it'll probably go over like a ton of  . . . . . you-know-what since our administration doesn't want to add anything onto our budget and this would be an add on to our current 10.00 per run pay. Does anyone else have any incentive programs that seem to work well?


----------



## MMiz (Jul 23, 2008)

This thread has quite a few ideas for volunteer incentive programs.  I hope that helps!


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Our EMS service is part of a health region. So, we all work full time (excluding the smaller town to the North of us) However, our FDs are volunteer. While there is one service North of us that I absolutely LOVE working with because of their dedication and proffessionalism, I don't much care for the FD in the town I actually work in. Unless it's a full-on structure fire, they don't really have any interest in responding. We had a call for a lady that fell of a ladder. We thought she was on the ground, but she was actually on a lower section of the roof. We had to call in our local FD, and didn't get many people to show up (about 4). We were able to get her off the roof, but more people would have made it much easier. We have even had Vollies show up on scene in their POVs and decide there were enough people there and left. 

I understand that people have full time jobs and Volunteer service IS volunteer. But, as far as I'm concerned, if you aren't able to meet your volunteer commitments, maybe you shouldn't volunteer.


----------



## upstateemt (Jul 25, 2008)

I have mixed feelings on this.  Volunteer means that you do it out of the goodness of your heart.  Once you start "paying" it is no longer "volunteer" whether it is $10.00 a shift or $100.00.

On the other hand recognition is never bad but in our squad everyone gets recognized (no "EMT of the year" crap).  I suppose earning points toward coats and T's is not a bad idea but we are a pretty poor department (even our annual banquet is dish to pass at the fire house) we don't even buy alot of those.

With some States giving an income tax credit (NY gave $200 tax credit this year) and the Federal Government considering the $1000 credit it does become more important to track memebership and what qualifies as an active member. 

An issue in our department has been definition of "active member", it was not spelled out in the begining of time what that ment.  We don't even have an up to date membership roster.  I jokingly said that to find out who our members are we should ask the state for a list of all those who gave our agency as their primary agency for the tax credit.  I suspect we would discover a memebership list longer than the population of our hamlet.


----------



## wwrescueEMT (Jul 25, 2008)

Students get scholorships for school....either full scholorships or $500/semester scholorschips.   ...For now anyways, they're talking about cancelling it, which would really, really suck.


----------



## piranah (Jul 25, 2008)

i get $17 per call but i get paid for details $21 and hour for details...private details for events are $50 and hour....its nice but our call volume is the same or more than some paid dept.......


----------



## ILemt (Jul 27, 2008)

One of the places I work, everyone gets $4/hr while on call. Its listed as a vollunteer department, but a few years ago they changed that because they couldnt get anyone to vollunteer for free.
There is no bonus for calls run or standby.
The other services I work for a paid departments. At one I get 7.50-$8 /hr plus tuition assist and uniform, at the other I get $10/hr flat rate.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 27, 2008)

My agency pays like this for calls
SOB Student on Board  0.00/hr
EVO Emergency Vehicle Operator 12.50/hr
EMR Emergency Medical Responder 15.00/hr
EMT 17.50/hr 
For the length of each call.

Here our EMRs I'm told is the equivalent of a US EMT-B.


----------



## shannon williams (Jul 28, 2008)

We get $20 per call, $100 per transfer to bigger facilities


----------



## wolfwyndd (Jul 29, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> In addition, we're assigned a certain number of points for each call.  Standby, on scene, training and transport are each worth a certain number of points.  At the end of the year, the district commissioners assign a dollar value to each point and we receive a check for that amount just before Christmas.


Well, I suggested this at our meeting last night with our chief and the rest of the officers as a nice little incentive.  Chief said, 'Oh, yeah, we used to do something like that 10 years ago and the person with the most points would get X!'  At which point he turned his attention to some other comment and (essentially) ignored it as a suggestion and / or idea.  

Essentially the ONLY thing that came out of our meeting last night that MIGHT change is they are going to look at a 'cost of living' increase for our pay per run amount.  Right now it's 8.00 for an EMT-B for the first two years of service and 10.00 after that.  For a EMT-P it's 12.00 for the first two years of being a paramedic and 15.00 after that.  (I think, I didn't pay much attention to the paramedic rate since it doesn't apply to me.)  We also discussed issuing 800 radios to those of us volunteers that live within the township, but I don't see how that's going to increase our volunteerism.  It's nice, and VERY useful though.


----------



## upstateemt (Jul 29, 2008)

If you are getting paid for a call, whether it is an hourly rate or a per call rate you are no longer a "volunteer".  

How do you claim that income on your taxes?

If the federal government does finally approve a tax credit for volunteer fire and ems that will be an important distinction.  Your agencies will also need to have "in place" a method for determining who is an "active" member.  That can be a point system or a paid dues system but there must be a way of diferentiating between "active" memeber and "social" members.


----------



## Jango (Jul 29, 2008)

skyemt said:


> This post is really for volunteer ems...
> 
> i know many volly agencies have 'reward' programs, i.e. $50 gas cards for a certain number of trips to the hospital, etc...
> 
> ...



I am a volley in a very small town(like 4,000) and we don't get anything....even though 80% of our calls are medical.....


----------



## metivierm (Jul 29, 2008)

we actually get a per diem of 3.33 per hour, along with accumulating "ems" miles. Basically, every hour you work gets you ten miles that you can use to get fleece jackets, work shirts, boots, radio holsters etc. It works really well


----------



## hitechredneckemt (Jul 29, 2008)

The county i run volunteer in, we get paid $50 per call transported to a hospital.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Jul 30, 2008)

upstateemt said:


> If you are getting paid for a call, whether it is an hourly rate or a per call rate you are no longer a "volunteer".
> 
> How do you claim that income on your taxes?


We actually do get a W-2 at the end of the year, but we actually dont have to claim it UNLESS we make more then 600.00 during the year.  In the 4 years I've been doing it I've crossed that threshold twice.  

And we're still called 'volunteers.' YOU may not call us a volunteer, but we do.


----------



## Jon (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you get a W-2, a 1099 form, or a gift form?


----------



## wolfwyndd (Jul 31, 2008)

Jon said:


> Do you get a W-2, a 1099 form, or a gift form?


W-2.  So I guess LEGALLY we are considered employees.


----------



## upstateemt (Jul 31, 2008)

wolfwyndd, I really am not trying to be cantankerous and with what you are being paid you certainly aren't "making a living" but whether someone is being paid per call or per hour if they are being PAID they are not volunteering. 

I am not trying to start a "who is a more volunteer, volunteer" but I cover 8 12 hours shifts on my ambulance as a bunker (I live too far away to respond from home).  I get one polo shirt a year and bring my own groceries for my shift.  Granted I live in a small town that doesn't have much of a budget but it just surprises me when volunteers talk about getting paid. 

That being said I think it is great that some communities are recognizing the time and energy put into their departments by their EMT's and Fire people and coming up with a reward system.  Perhaps someday we will all be rewarded financially for what we do.


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 31, 2008)

wolfwyndd said:


> W-2.  So I guess LEGALLY we are considered employees.



Be very careful here. Our agency is currently in a huge mess because of inconsistancy regarding W-2s and the 'reimbusement' vs 'pay' confusion.

If money is reported as income on a W-2, you better have proof positive that it is not wages or you will get a bill from the IRS. Our district passed a resolution acknowledging the cost of volunteering. It itemized what it believed were the personal costs per volunteer per call. It included things like clothing damaged, dirtied, gas to get to the calls, hot water used in showers after calls, meals purchased by volunteers who miss home dinner due to calls. Then it termed the check it sent us at the end of the year a 'reimbursement for expenses incurred' but reported it on a W-2. 

For those of us who itemize our taxes, this wasn't that big of an issue because we were able to write down the milage spent on calls etc. as expenses and then deduct that amount from the reimbursement. Others got IRS bills. The IRS counted it as income. Now the district is in a mess because the 'wages' its paying are less than minimum wage. Also, what about FICA, SS and Fed W/H which are supposed to be deducted from pay?

Payroll has gotten very complicated and there are a lot of little hidden potholes along that road these days. Be very careful what you get, how its reported and how you claim it.


----------



## catskills (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks to this forum thread my Fire Department started a $100 annual gas card to cover travel expenses for members that attended enough department meetings, company meetings, and responded to x number of calls.  The members seem to really appreciate it and its many times cheaper than a retirement fund.  They gave members a $200 gas card that satisfied this critera for last 2 years.  Every time you use the gas card for a fill up, you feel appreciated for your volunteer work.  Its the gift that keeps on giving.  Until it runs out anyway.  


Next year it may be a $200 gas card per member.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 11, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> In addition, we're assigned a certain number of points for each call.  Standby, on scene, training and transport are each worth a certain number of points.  At the end of the year, the district commissioners assign a dollar value to each point and we receive a check for that amount just before Christmas.




I wish we could go to the points system. Right now we just use the base pay per run thing. The only thing bad about it is that you don't make anything for the shift, so on  a day with no runs you don't get anything.


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 11, 2009)

We use the same system as ffemt. We have had issues with how the payment is classified Tax-wise. The district calls it a reimbursement for expenses incurred during volunteer activity. The IRS calls it income unless we itemize what we are being reimbursed for.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Mar 11, 2009)

I've mentioned it before in other threads, but our volunteer service is a "Professional Volunteer" service.  Our station alone has four ambulances (soon to be five), a squad truck, a support truck, and a fully functional city wide dispatch center.  We run just like we were paid companies, with a chain of command, full accreditation by the state, and we work along side nine other independent stations in the city under the same dispatch system to maintain city wide coverage here in Virginia Beach.  

The city provides fuel, repairs, and upgrades to the trucks (radios, computers, items such as that), but we buy the trucks, all the supplies, and stuff like that out of donations and grants we get independently.  The city's major incentive to us is not only in tax breaks, both from the city/state and federal levels, but also in education.  

They will train you, all the way up from Basic to Enhanced to Intermediate to Medic.  As far as you want to go.  If you choose, you can get a degree in Acute Care and Paramedic Medicine, fully paid for by the city, in exchange for working a minimum of four 12 hour shifts a month.  It takes about two years, but it works out to be more like three after you get all of your required run time in.

It's not a bad deal, and you don't have the stigma of local boys in blue jeans and their rusty pickup trucks showing up at a scene.  Doesn't inspire a whole lot of confidence.  

Oh, and uniforms.  That's provided by the station, not the city.  We keep it fairly functional, with blue polos with our emblem on the front and back, black BDUs and black boots.  They give you an allowance every year, with which you can buy a pair of boots, a new set of BDU's, and maybe some accessory like a carrying pouch for your radio/equipment or some such thing.  Jackets, hats (both stocking/beenie hats and ball caps), shirts, raincoats, highway vests, and fleece pullovers with the station emblem are provided as needed.  

Just my experience, but the more "professional" you make your volunteer service, the more inclined people are to join, increase their training, and stay with it.  It provides better care, and as mentioned it increases confidence in you from the general public that sees you, verses a first responder with wig-wags installed on his POV.

(No offense meant to those of you out there with that kind of Vollie service.  Every little bit helps, and in rural areas that might be more than enough to cover you.)


----------



## Pudge40 (Mar 11, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> In addition, we're assigned a certain number of points for each call.  Standby, on scene, training and transport are each worth a certain number of points.  At the end of the year, the district commissioners assign a dollar value to each point and we receive a check for that amount just before Christmas.



This is how my agency does it although we don't get a check we get points that are then converted into dollars and we put in an order to them from a magzine or supply company and they purchase it for us.


----------

